

Wireframes, Databases, and Migrations - jmtame
http://blog.bloc.io/wireframes-databases-and-migrations

======
adrianhoward
Well - I'd have to completely disagree with that idea :-)

Not the paper and pen bit - but the idea that planning everything up front is
always the most effective route.

I don't think that I've _ever_ had a project of significant size that hasn't
had schema changes throughout it's lifetime. Not because of lack of planning -
but because requirements change and we always discover more as we start
putting live code in front of real users.

So - since schemas almost always change - I'd _vastly_ prefer that we get good
at changing them as _early_ in the project as possible, so that we can get the
kinks worked out before we start effecting a significant number of real users.

